# Haglund's Deformity - ICD 10



## LJensen (Nov 21, 2018)

I'm struggling with which ICD 10 code to use for this diagnosis. The choices I've come up with are M92.62/M92.63, M77.31/M77.32 or M89.8X7. I've even considered hypertrophy of the foot/ankle M89.371/M89.372. Can anyone help me narrow this down?


----------



## Orthocoderpgu (Nov 26, 2018)

*The code that I use*

I use M95.8 for Haglunds. But is also can be determined by how big the deformity is. Is it fairly small? or larger? This could change the code you use.

Make sure to use 27654 for repair of the Achilles. By the time the patient seeks treatment, the Haglund's deformity has usually done some damage to the tendon.


----------



## LJensen (Nov 27, 2018)

Thank you for your response. This is an office visit right now, but I'll keep this CPT code in mind if surgery is needed later and there is talk about tendon damage. Unfortunately, the size of the bump is not documented, only Haglund bump. Podiatry is new here with me being a fairly new coder, I've only been coding it a year now, so if you have any references you use frequently, please let me know so I can expand my "library". Thanks again Orthocoderpgu.


----------



## LJensen (Nov 27, 2018)

What about M89.8X7 Other specified disorders of bone, ankle and foot? Would that be a better code?


----------



## Orthocoderpgu (Nov 27, 2018)

*You can give it a try*

You can give that a try and see what happens. A Haglund is just an overgrowth of bone on the back of the heel. They can vary in size. I'm not good with Podiatry that happens in the clinic, but I have been coding surgical claims for over two years. If you have any surgery questions you can send me a PM.


----------

